# Polaris XP Blitzkrieg



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

snow much up there? Nice videos!


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Lots! More coming...


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Check it out!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats a lot of snow!


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Indeed! Roughly around 3 to 4 ft.


----------

